# How do I screen print on sweaters?



## nismoasfuh (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys, been a huge lurker for quite a while now. Finally decided to join up! I have to run a job tomorrow that requires silver metallic ink on blue hoodie/sweaters. I have never printed on a thick material like this. And not to mention that my silver metallic is the softest/ wateriest ink i have ever used. Are there any tips you guys can offer me for printing on hoodies/sweaters with a really soft ink? I might even have to flash it as the silver on the blue wont be fully opaque unless i do so. Just looking for any input really before i tackle this tomorrow morning. 

Thanks!


----------

